# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Spawn update . Black and white L333 pair

## drakeho

After a while of trying out pleco spawning , decided to try to force them to pair up base on colour . Took me a long time before I manage to collect some black/white L333 pcs . Here is the pair 


Colour are abit off as I took them out for photo taking .

Male


Female

----------


## drakeho

I guess most will be thinking I am mad to try to force pair up two plecos . But I many much want to hope to have off spring base on colour and patterm selection . I know good chance I may be wasting my time doing it but I guess I decided to just give it a shot as I have some spare tanks around . 
We do not have alot of white and black base L333 around the market . And most of them are now mixed together with those yellow base L333 as there is too limited fishes to try to start a group .
The end result 

Around 5 days old 

I will try to update all on the delevelopment of the fry and see if the colour remains the same as the parents .

----------


## johannes

i think the fries will be awesome... :Grin:  congrats man!

----------


## barmby

yo drakeho! I am happy for you. And you are certainly not mad as you have experience in choosing the right pair. belief!!  :Smile:  Congratulation.

----------


## drakeho

Hi Barmby  :Grin: 
Lucky man ... If not be wasting my time .

----------


## barmby

Fortune favours the brave.  :Smile:

----------


## drakeho

batch update 





the batch do looks abit whiter  :Grin:  still got to wait to see .

----------


## drakeho



----------


## genes

How to know if they are white L333? Is there a possibility they might be a pattern variant of the lower xingus last year?

----------


## Cup

I agree with genes. The latter fish looks very much like those coming from gurupa.

----------


## barmby

This is yellow base L333




This is white base L333





Eugene, it is very clear cut, isn't it ? It is much easier as you have vast experience in pleco

----------


## johannes

looking good there bro... :Grin:

----------


## genes

From barmby's comparison pictures. It does look like they are 2 different species from the same complex. Possibly, the white piece being a undescribed hypancistrus that is related to the L333? 

Any inputs cup?

----------


## celticfish

I think anyone who has read some on Hypancistrus ID will stay away from that question with a 12 ft pole genes...  :Opps: 
Me included!

Added:
I see you are staring to get the hang of my digicam, huh?
So am I going to get "first fruits" for the loan?  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

been reading planet catfish and plecofanatics...

i have some conclusions here... (but not confirmed yet)

the "more commonly seen L333" in Singapore is actually L401

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...species_id=534

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog...&image_id=8648

the similarity of the fish (L401) to our "local L333 in SG" and the fact that many pictures of L333 overseas have thick black and white lines, makes them 2 diffrent types of fishes.

so, the "real" L333 is actually seldom seen here and come only as contaminants in the L401 stock....  :Opps: 

so based on this finding, in reference to Barmby's pic, 1st pic is actually L401 and 2nd is the real L333

----------


## genes

:Grin:  sorry, i am very curious to gather new information on fishes i am keeping. I do have the yellow variant type. So, shouldn't we try to shorten the 12ft pole to perhaps as close to 1ft yeah? 1ft given to the benefit of doubt... :Smile:  Pity no one here in singapore have much experience in the scientific study of loricaridaes so we have to trust what the importers states them as. 

Someone did mentioned in arofan that the yellow based L333 is from one river and the white base from another. Doesn't that equates to different fish in actual fact?

But of course it could be the same fish but with different color variant due to topological reasons. Much like apistogrammas? haa.. i'm really confusing myself now...

----------


## CHOO

This is a bad news, as if bro said is true, alot of hobbists are actually keeping fake L333, can't be blame as even shop do not know .

----------


## Jitticus

I don't see the reason why we're worried about "fake" L333. After all, the "fakes" aren't any less beautiful in hobby terms. As long as we keep the strains pure ie, breeding to the same color morphs, then all should be ok ya?

----------


## barmby

Jitticus, Well said. +1. I am glad my pair is male  :Smile:  No chance unless they "brokeback"

----------


## CHOO

> I don't see the reason why we're worried about "fake" L333. After all, the "fakes" aren't any less beautiful in hobby terms. As long as we keep the strains pure ie, breeding to the same color morphs, then all should be ok ya?


I agree that they are beautiful, but few years down the road, when someone tell you, the plecos you keep is not as you claimed. A experience pleco lover do not know what strains he keeping last time. This is shame to me. Better learn now as a new horn , otherwise I cannot share next time to others .

----------


## khtee

[quote=CHOO;491773]


> I don't see the reason why we're worried about "fake" L333. After all, the "fakes" aren't any less beautiful in hobby terms. As long as we keep the strains pure ie, breeding to the same color morphs, then all should be ok ya?
> I agree that they are beautiful, but few years down the road, when someone tell you, the plecos you keep is not as you claimed. A experience pleco lover do not know what strains he keeping last time. This is shame to me. Better learn now as a new horn , otherwise I cannot share next time to others .


Please start a new thread on this and not crash this thread.

----------


## genes

I wouldn't call them as fake L333 but there is a possibility that they are another undescribed hypancistrus specie. I also have 2 pieces of males that look exactly like drake's fish and they were sold as "L173" turned hypancistrus sp. Lower xingu.

Problem is there are still so many unknowns with this genus. Hopefully someday, we will be able to make clear their identities.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Congratulation of your L333 spawns. Any breeding tips to share on this L-series?

----------


## Cup

the yellow 333 in that comparative post is actually 401. The fish below is possibly 333.

----------

